# شوية ايات خاصه لمنتدى الكنيسه



## besm alslib (30 مايو 2010)

*عملت شوية ايات مخصوص لمنتدى الكنيسه*

*بصراحه عملتهم كنوع من التجربه لحتى اشوف اي اكتر شكل مناسب *

*لحتى اتابع باقي الايات على اساسهم *

*اتمنى يعجبوكم وبنفس الوقت اتمنى اللي يمر عالموضوع يقولي اي تصميم الاحلى *

*لحتى اعرف باي شكل اتابع باقي الايات *






































*يتبـــــع*​


----------



## besm alslib (30 مايو 2010)

*يتبـــــــع*​


----------



## besm alslib (30 مايو 2010)

*يتبــــــع*








​


----------



## besm alslib (30 مايو 2010)

*دي عملتها بالغلط لكن شكلها عجبني فكملت فيها هههههههههه*


































*يتبــــــع*





​


----------



## besm alslib (30 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


>


 

:download:



دول عجبونى جدا 

كتقنية وفكرة وكلام وورد جورى مذهلين حبيبتى 


ما قلنا فنانة قلتم اطلعوا من البلد 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دايما لا تنسى امضاء منتدى الكنيسة 
علشان الاقتباسات فى النت 

اللة ينور 

منتظرة ومتابعة بشوق كل جديد من فنك الراقى غاليتى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 مايو 2010)

*بصراحه كلهم احلى من بعض بس اكتر تصميمات عجبونى دول










والمشاركة رقم 5 لان فيها تنوع حلو

تسلم ايدك ياسكر​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 مايو 2010)

كل تصميمات الورود عجبتنى قوى
فى انتظار المزيد
تسلم ايديكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مايو 2010)

جمال اوى المجموعو بتاعة الورود دى بسم الصليب

شكرااااااا ليكى

واحلى تقييم​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (31 مايو 2010)

حلوين اوى وكلهم عجبونى جدااااااااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## besm alslib (31 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*مبسوطه انهم عجبوكي حبيبتي*

*وان شاء الله هكمل في الايات وهكتر شكل الورد لان فعلا شكلهم كتير حلو *

*وهطلب منك تغششيني وتبعتيلي شوية ايات عشان اتابع هههههههههههه*​


----------



## besm alslib (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *بصراحه كلهم احلى من بعض بس اكتر تصميمات عجبونى دول
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*لعيونك هكتر من التصاميم دي ان شاء الله *

*بس اجمع قدر كويس من الايات وهتابع *

*تسلمي يا قمر على رايك اللي عجبني كتيررررر *
​


----------



## besm alslib (31 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> كل تصميمات الورود عجبتنى قوى
> فى انتظار المزيد
> تسلم ايديكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*تسلمي عزيزتي لردك ورايك الغاليين*

*وان شاء الله هكمل في تصميم ايات بشكل الورود اللي عجبتك *

*شكرا الك*
​


----------



## besm alslib (31 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> جمال اوى المجموعو بتاعة الورود دى بسم الصليب
> 
> شكرااااااا ليكى
> 
> واحلى تقييم​



*بما اني مكونتش اعرف يعني ايه تاسوني بس الاخ كريتيك وضحلي*

*فهقولك يا تاسوني العزيزه شكرا على رايك وان شاء الله هتابع بشكل الورد اكتر شي لانهم فعلا كتيرررر حلوين*

*وشكرا على تقييمك الغالي علي كتير *

*تسلمي يا قمر كلك ذوق*
​


----------



## besm alslib (31 مايو 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> حلوين اوى وكلهم عجبونى جدااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك​




*مبسوووووطه كتير انهم كلهم عجبوكي *

*شكرا الك عزيزتي على مرورك الغالي وردك اللطيف*
​


----------



## marcelino (1 يونيو 2010)

*جاااااااااااااامدين اوووووووووى*​


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *جاااااااااااااامدين اوووووووووى*​


 
*شكرااااا على التشجيع*​ 
*بس نسيت تقول انهي اللي عجبوك اكتر حاجه*​ 

*شكرا لمرورك الغالي ولو عديت تاني هنا ابقى اكتب انهي شكل عجبك اكتر شي*​


----------



## marcelino (1 يونيو 2010)

*اللى بالورد الاحمر اجمد حااااجه*​


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *اللى بالورد الاحمر اجمد حااااجه*​


 

*شكراااااااااااااا انك رجعت تاني للموضوع وقلت رايك *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2010)

*ربنا يبارك موهبتك 
احلي تقيم​*


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> *ربنا يبارك موهبتك
> احلي تقيم​*



*شكرا اخي على مرورك الغالي جدا*

*بس نسيت تقول انهي اكتر تصميم عجبك *

*لان يهمني اعرف بامانه عشان لما اكمل الايات اعرف ايه اكتر تصميم اعتمد عليه *

*اتمنى انك ترجع وتقول رايك *


*وشكرا كتير عالتقييم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يونيو 2010)

أولاً بشكر حضرتك جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ لانه فعلآ مجهود يستحق التقييم... بس انا بقول راى بصراحة وخدى راى حضرتك بمحبة...
الآيات مثل هذا التصميم الكلمات مش واضحة فممكن حضرتك تخلى الكلمات تحت بعض زى التصميم الجميل دة:





أوك....
ثانياً : تصميماتكم الرائعة تظهر روعتها وجمالها حينما تكون بالوان الزاهية او الفاتحة... زى التصميم الجميل دة:





وبعدين اخر حاجة بقى انا عايز الآية دى:






تبقى بالتصميم الحلو قوى دة:






آسف للأطالة وارجو قبول راى بمحبة
يسوع يفرح قلبكم دايما...
وفين تصميم يسوع بيحبك....اللى من ضمن تصميماتكم الرائعة للردود الخاصة بمنتدى الكنيسة؟؟

سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> أولاً بشكر حضرتك جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ لانه فعلآ مجهود يستحق التقييم... بس انا بقول راى بصراحة وخدى راى حضرتك بمحبة...
> الآيات مثل هذا التصميم الكلمات مش واضحة فممكن حضرتك تخلى الكلمات تحت بعض زى التصميم الجميل دة:
> 
> 
> ...



*بصراحه رد وراي اعتزززز بيه جدا *

*لان فعلا اللي عايزا ان حد يقولي عايزين ده بالطريقه دي *

*عشان لما اكمل الايات ده هيسهل عليا الشغل كتيرررر*

*وانا مش ناسيه يسوع يفرح قلبكم *

*انما انا حبيت اعرض التصاميم على شان اتابع في الايات عموما هعمل  كام تصميم لجمله يسوع يفرح قلبكم اليوم ان شاء الله  *



*وباقي الايات شويه شويه *

*وعلى فكره انا مش ناسيه مجهود حضرتك معي *

*ولما اضيف باقي الايات هكتب ان حضرتك اللي ساعدتني فيهم *


*شكرا لمرورك الغالي جداااااا ولرايك اللي افادني بجد*​


----------



## سور (1 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> ​
> ​


 

*التصميمات كلها تحفه بسم الصليب*
*بس دول اكتر تصميمات عجبتنى علشان الوانهم هاديه*
*واضح انك بتعملى الشغل ده بحب كبير علشان كده طلعوا تحفه *
*كده*
*ميرررسى لتعبك من اجل المنتدى*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 يونيو 2010)

*

شكرااا الرب يبارككم


فى منتهى الروعه تسلم الأيادى*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *بصراحه رد وراي اعتزززز بيه جدا *
> 
> *لان فعلا اللي عايزا ان حد يقولي عايزين ده بالطريقه دي *
> 
> ...


أشكرك استاذتى لاهتمامكم وقبول رايى بمحبة .... 
ومفيش اى مجهود عملته...دة حضرتك البركة كلها والمجهود كله ليكم وبفضلكم....
أشكرك مرة اخرى أستاذتى.
الرب يبارك خدمتكم اكثر فاكثر.


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

سور قال:


> *التصميمات كلها تحفه بسم الصليب*
> *بس دول اكتر تصميمات عجبتنى علشان الوانهم هاديه*
> *واضح انك بتعملى الشغل ده بحب كبير علشان كده طلعوا تحفه *
> *كده*
> *ميرررسى لتعبك من اجل المنتدى*​



*مبسوطه كتير انهم عجبوكي *

*وبيني وبينك انا كمان حبتهم اكتر شي ههههههههه*

*شكرا حبيبتي لمرورك الغالي والمميز *
​


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> شكرااا الرب يبارككم
> 
> ...



*اشكرك اخي لمرورك الغالي والمميز *

*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> أشكرك استاذتى لاهتمامكم وقبول رايى بمحبة ....
> ومفيش اى مجهود عملته...دة حضرتك البركة كلها والمجهود كله ليكم وبفضلكم....
> أشكرك مرة اخرى أستاذتى.
> الرب يبارك خدمتكم اكثر فاكثر.












​
*اتمنى يعجبوك اخي *

*والباقي بلليل ان شاء الله*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *اتمنى يعجبوك اخي *
> 
> *والباقي بلليل ان شاء الله*
> ​


طبعآآآآآآآآآآآآ حلوين قووووووووووى ....وحطيت التصميم اللى فيه اسمى كتوقيع ... دة شكله حلو خالص.....مش عارف اقولك ايه حضرتك غير 
ربنا يعوضكم ويفرحكم دايما
بصلوات امى ام النور وجميع القديسين.آمين


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> طبعآآآآآآآآآآآآ حلوين قووووووووووى ....وحطيت التصميم اللى فيه اسمى كتوقيع ... دة شكله حلو خالص.....مش عارف اقولك ايه حضرتك غير
> ربنا يعوضكم ويفرحكم دايما
> بصلوات امى ام النور وجميع القديسين.آمين


 
*مبسوطه كتير انهم عجبوك *

*وشوي تاني هعمل جمله يسوع يفرح قلبكم بس يقوم ابني من عالجهاز اللي عليه برنامج الفوتوشوب*

*منستهاش انا هههههههه*

*وميرسي كتير على كلامك اللطيف*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

*يسلموا ليديكِ يا بسم الصليب

الرب يبارك مجهودك*


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *يسلموا ليديكِ يا بسم الصليب
> 
> الرب يبارك مجهودك*




*اشكرك اخي على مرورك الغاااااالي*

*بس كمان ما قلت اي اللي عجبوك *

*نووورت الموضوع *
​


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يونيو 2010)

*​**ايات روووعه جداا

شكرا ليكي ام جورج

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> ​


روووووووووووووووووووووعة بجد...
ربنا يبارك موهبتكم ويستخدمكم اكثر فاكثر لمجد اسمه


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايات روووعه جداا​*
> 
> *شكرا ليكي ام جورج*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​



*سعيده كتير انهم عجبوك *

*شكرا اخي على مرورك الغالي*​


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووعة بجد...
> ربنا يبارك موهبتكم ويستخدمكم اكثر فاكثر لمجد اسمه


 


*مبسوطه كتير انهم عجبوك اخي *

*وان شاء الله بكمل في الايات*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2010)

اقتراح بالنسبة لتصميمات الآيات...ممكن حضرتك بدل اشكال الورد نخلى اشكال للصليب او صور لبابا يسوع جنب الآية ...
اعتقد هتكون جميلة....أشكرك استاذتى...


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> اقتراح بالنسبة لتصميمات الآيات...ممكن حضرتك بدل اشكال الورد نخلى اشكال للصليب او صور لبابا يسوع جنب الآية ...
> اعتقد هتكون جميلة....أشكرك استاذتى...


*صليب انا معك ممكن تطلع حلوة وسبق جربتها في الاكسسوارات *

*بس صور السيد المسيح اعتقد شكل الصورة  هيطغي على الايه *

*يعني هيضيع الهدف منها هتبقى الصورة هي مركز النظر مش الايه *

*وهاد مثال عملته عالسريع *

*وهستنى رايك*




​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *صليب انا معك ممكن تطلع حلوة وسبق جربتها في الاكسسوارات *
> 
> *بس صور السيد المسيح اعتقد شكل الصورة  هيطغي على الايه *
> 
> ...


مع حضرتك ان لو صورة المسيح مع الاية هتطغى على الاية...
اذا كان بهذ الشكل:

لكن انا قصدى  يكون الاية وجنبها وجه السيد المسيح له كل المجد ...والوجه يتم تصغيره...
او مثلآ لو حضرتك عملتى تصميم آية الله محبة ممكن جنب الآيه نحط قلب وعليه صليب...
بمعنى مثلآ التصميم اللى حضرتك عملتيه لتوقيعى ...الآية باينة وحلوة بس بدل مكان الورد يكون صورة للمسيح بس تكون صغيرة قوى...وليست الصورة كخلفية للآية...هل دة هينفع؟؟؟

كل الشكر لحضرتك لمحبتكم وقبولكم رايى.


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

*ده مثال سريع عملته *

*









* 

*هو فعلا حلو اوي بس محتاج صور تنفع للتصميم ده بس  ان شاء الله هحاول اجمع مجموعه صور*

*حلوة وتظبط عالتصميم واعمل على اساسهم*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ده مثال سريع عملته *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


جميلة جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
بس لو كانت الآيات كلماتها قليلة كانت بانت اكتر...
ربنا ينمى موهبتكم ...
بصراحة مجهود رائع جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
منتظرين باقى التصميمات..


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2010)

*من فضلك استاذتى عايزين تصميم للآية :*
*(أرنم لإلهى ما دمت موجوداً)
ممكن النهاردة؟؟؟
علشان هنحطها فى فهرس للترانيم
*​


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

*اكيد ممكن بس قولي عايزها بحجم كبير ولا عادي ولو في امكانيه تقول متل اي تصميم *

*بس للسرعه مش اكتر ومعلش هتعبك اعذرني *
​


----------



## petit chat (2 يونيو 2010)

*بسم الصليب عليكى يا ام جورج *

*كلهم تحفة جمال قوى *
*ربنا يبارك تعبك *
*ويفرح قلبك *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *اكيد ممكن بس قولي عايزها بحجم كبير ولا عادي ولو في امكانيه تقول متل اي تصميم *
> 
> *بس للسرعه مش اكتر ومعلش هتعبك اعذرني *
> ​


يا خبر دة انا اللى هتعب حضرتك....ربنا يعوضكم

انا عايز التصميم بنفس الشكل دة لان التسبيح عمل الملائكة..
بس الآية تكون بلون ذهبى أو أى لون زاهى وواضح اللى تشوفيه حضرتك ملائم مع التصميم ..


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2010)

نسيت أشكر حضرتك لتعبكم ...
يسوع يفرح قلبكم دايما


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

petit chat قال:


> *بسم الصليب عليكى يا ام جورج *
> 
> *كلهم تحفة جمال قوى *
> *ربنا يبارك تعبك *
> *ويفرح قلبك *​



*شكرا عزيزتي لمرورك الغالي*


*وعلى كلامك اللطيف والرقيق *

*ربنا يفرح قلبك انتي كمان *

*وادي هديتي ليكي اتمنى تعجبك*






​


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> يا خبر دة انا اللى هتعب حضرتك....ربنا يعوضكم
> 
> انا عايز التصميم بنفس الشكل دة لان التسبيح عمل الملائكة..
> بس الآية تكون بلون ذهبى أو أى لون زاهى وواضح اللى تشوفيه حضرتك ملائم مع التصميم ..


*اولا احنا اخوه ومفيش اي تعب بالعكس بكون مبسوطه لو في اي شي ممكن اعمله*

*وانا جربتها باللون الدهبي طلعت بالمره مش حلوة وجربت اللون الزهري والازرق كمان مش حلو*

*فعملتها هيك لو مش حلوة كمان بس قولي وهغيرها ان شاء الله*





​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *اولا احنا اخوه ومفيش اي تعب بالعكس بكون مبسوطه لو في اي شي ممكن اعمله*
> 
> *وانا جربتها باللون الدهبي طلعت بالمره مش حلوة وجربت اللون الزهري والازرق كمان مش حلو*
> 
> ...


روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة
رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة
رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة...
جميلة جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
أشكرك أستاذتى....
دى موهبة من عند ربنا....بصلى تكون دايما لمجد اسمه القدوس..
كل ما اعوز تصميم هطلب من حضرتك...أوك
ربنا يعوةضكم


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة
> رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة
> رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة...
> جميلة جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
> ...




*مبسوطه كتير انها عجبت حضرتك *

*واكيد اي شي تحبو اكيد هيسعدني اني اعملو *

*بس رجاء محبه بلاش كلمة استاذتي مش بحب الكلام ده لان هنا كلنا اخوات بالمسيح*
​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (2 يونيو 2010)

*ديما تصاميمك روعة يا باسم الصليب 

بجد كلهم اجمل من بعض ربنا يبارك موهبتك ​*


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> *ديما تصاميمك روعة يا باسم الصليب
> 
> بجد كلهم اجمل من بعض ربنا يبارك موهبتك ​*



*شكرا عزيزتي على كلامك اللطيف *

*و اللي اسعدني كتيرررر *

*ومبسوطه ان تصميماتي البسيطه عجبتك *

*شكرا لتشجيعك الغالي*​


----------



## petit chat (3 يونيو 2010)

اختى ام جورج 
بسم الصليب عليكى 
شكرا على التوقيع ​ 
حاولت ابعت ليك رسالة خاصة لكن انتى قافلة رسائل الزوار
الرب يفرح قلبك


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2010)

رووووووووعه باسم الصليب 
في منتهي الجمال


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يونيو 2010)

عايزين التصميم دة لقسم روضة الاطفال:


"مِنْ أَفْوَاهِ الأَطْفَالِ وَالرُّضَّعِ أَسَّسْتَ حَمْدًا" 

اعمليه حضرتك باى اشكال تعبر عن الاطفال وبترنم او اطفال مع بابا يسوع.
أشكرك مش هقول أستاذتى هقول تاسونى ام جورج.


----------



## Mason (3 يونيو 2010)

تسلم ايديكى يا قمر 
رووووعة كلهم حلوين اوى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## besm alslib (3 يونيو 2010)

petit chat قال:


> اختى ام جورج
> بسم الصليب عليكى
> شكرا على التوقيع ​
> حاولت ابعت ليك رسالة خاصة لكن انتى قافلة رسائل الزوار
> الرب يفرح قلبك


*لا حبيبتي رسائل الزوار مفتوحين عندي *

*وبتمنى تكون عجبتك *

*وشكرا كتير على القلب اللي بيجنن ده*
​


----------



## besm alslib (3 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> رووووووووعه باسم الصليب
> في منتهي الجمال


*شكرا عزيزتي على كلامك الرقيقو تشجيعك *

*وسعيده انهم عجبوكي *

*وفعلا انا كمان عجبني هالتصميم *
​


----------



## besm alslib (3 يونيو 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> عايزين التصميم دة لقسم روضة الاطفال:
> 
> 
> "مِنْ أَفْوَاهِ الأَطْفَالِ وَالرُّضَّعِ أَسَّسْتَ حَمْدًا"
> ...















*لو شكلها مش حلو ممكن اعمل غيرها بس حضرتك قولي رايك بصراحه*

*واكيد يشرفني اني اكون اخت حضرتك *


*هستنى رايك عشان اعرف اعمل غيرها ولا لا *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *لو شكلها مش حلو ممكن اعمل غيرها بس حضرتك قولي رايك بصراحه*
> 
> *واكيد يشرفني اني اكون اخت حضرتك *
> 
> ...


حلوين خالص تاسونى ام جورج...
بجد رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة
والأثنين اجمل من بعض...
بجد متشكر قوى
ربنا يعوضكم...


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2010)

طلب تحت اشراف ماما كاندى​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139288


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يونيو 2010)

رووووووووووعه
تسلم ايدك
شكرا على الصور 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## besm alslib (6 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> رووووووووووعه
> تسلم ايدك
> شكرا على الصور
> ربنا يباركك​


*اشكرك اخي على مرورك الغالي *

*نورت الموضوع *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يونيو 2010)

حلوين جدا جدا بس اللي فيهم الورد عجبوني اكتر

بصراحة تصميماتك حبيتها جدا جدا جدا

تسلم ايدك و ننتظر المذيد من الجمال والابداعات ​


----------



## besm alslib (7 يونيو 2010)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حلوين جدا جدا بس اللي فيهم الورد عجبوني اكتر
> 
> بصراحة تصميماتك حبيتها جدا جدا جدا
> 
> تسلم ايدك و ننتظر المذيد من الجمال والابداعات ​


*اشكرك اختي الغاليه على مرورك وتشجيعك الغااااااااااااالي علي*

*وكون تصميماتي تعجب ملكة الفوتوشوب يبقى زي مبيقولو امي داعيالي هههههههه*

*بجد شكرا الك على رقة كلماتك وتشجيعك اللي بعتز فيه كتيرررر *
​


----------



## فادى ونس (8 يونيو 2010)

كلهم حلوين لكن اكتر حاجة عجبانى الورور    

                                                   شكرا لمحبتك


----------



## besm alslib (8 يونيو 2010)

فادى ونس قال:


> كلهم حلوين لكن اكتر حاجة عجبانى الورور
> 
> شكرا لمحبتك



*سعيده انهم عجبو حضرتك *

*شكرا اخي على مرورك اللطيف*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يونيو 2010)

*في منتهي الجمال*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## besm alslib (12 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *في منتهي الجمال*
> *ميرسي ليكي*​



*الجميل بجد هو مرورك الغالي *

*مبسوطه كتير انهم عجبوكي حبيبتي*

*شكرا لمرورك الغالي *​


----------

